
Make Your Build Better with Mage - bketelsen
https://blog.gopheracademy.com/advent-2017/mage/
======
frou_dh
Seems a decent approach for people already up to speed on Go language/tooling
idioms.

Bash is definitely archaic, but personally I find it fairly sane and
productive despite that. There's tolerable archaic and there's run-for-the-
hills archaic.

Speaking of the latter, it's aversion to the ordeal that is getting anything
done in the Windows Batch language (cmd.exe) that would drive me to seek out a
nonstandard tool like mage.

------
zalmoxes
As a makefile pragmatist (they’re awful but easy to get started with/most know
them) I’m debating between mage and Bazel.

I like mage because it would eliminate a lot of make and bash silliness, but I
also want to get into Bazel because of all the things it promises.

